

My job is now about tests and data – not children. I quit - danso
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2014/03/23/kindergarten-teacher-my-job-is-now-about-tests-and-data-not-children-i-quit/

======
sampo
I think the full title "Kindergarten teacher: My job is now about tests and
data — not children. I quit." would have been much more descriptive.

------
collyw
Hey everyone has to put up with shit. I reckon I must average less than half
of my time developing software. A lot of it is just fixing dumb user errors,
as they insist on using excel.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
To be honest I think I spend 1 month a year developing, and 11 months
debugging, testing, firefighting, documenting, packaging, building, reviewing,
releasing. That's probably optimistic.

